# Irrigation for greenhouse



## ALMPARSO (Mar 6, 2002)

Looking for irrigation ideas for my greenhouses. I have a nearby creek but I am worried the sand may stop-up the filters or the sprinkler (frequently). Any ideas on a way to minimize the amount of sand?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## Jay Banks (Mar 6, 2002)

Try and divert part of the creek flow to a small pond. Particles should settle out there before pumping to your greenhouse.


----------

